# Random piccies



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...Penny's bald spots created by me a week ago are filling in! Heres a few pics I took.
Penny looking all pretty!
[attachment=5:2azro4m5]005.JPG[/attachment:2azro4m5]
Miss Heidi
[attachment=4:2azro4m5]004.JPG[/attachment:2azro4m5]
Bailey
[attachment=3:2azro4m5]011.JPG[/attachment:2azro4m5]
Grandma Bootsie( she turned 10 a week ago)
[attachment=2:2azro4m5]012.JPG[/attachment:2azro4m5]
Hank and Teddy
[attachment=1:2azro4m5]020.JPG[/attachment:2azro4m5]
Angel...turned 3 a week ago and acts like a spoiled BRAT
[attachment=0:2azro4m5]019.JPG[/attachment:2azro4m5]

Binkey and Chief weren't being photogenic so I didn't get any pics of them


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awww...they all look so good!  

And I know what you mean about goats not being photogenic...I sure am glad that we have digital cameras!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looking very good liz


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, they look great! I love the pic of Angel on the tire, I love their expressions in that one!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute cute cute!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so stinking cute, Liz! Love it!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw! too cute liz


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

They look fabulous - your grandma Bootsie is a very handsome girl!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Aaaawwww Liz......love seeing your HAPPY GOATS.....they are all so cute! Wow....I didn't realize you have one that's 10yrs old, she is such a cutie.....I hope I am blessed to see my boys grow old, it seems their is so many health issues that can arise with goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bootsie was my first mini and I've had her since she was 6 weeks old....she's "Grandma Bootsie" and has been retired from being a mom since she had Teddy and his 2 brothers 2 years ago....and I recently dried her off, she was in milk for 26 months. Heidi is her grand daughter so I have 3 generations here of her. Yes, any number of health issues can come up and thankfully we all have each other to help us out when those things happen.
Do you see the field behind Angel? Can you believe that my very well loved girls would rather have me pull grass and hand feed them than to go up to that field and get it themselves? LOL....What I do for my kids!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh bless "Grandma Bootsie"  and what a wonderful place they have to stroll around and for you to pull grass. Non-goat people would certainly roll their eyes at what we do for our goats. :wink:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh....Liz......YES I would believe it! My spoiled rotten boys are the same way......we spent a lot of money fencing them in almost an acre this fall.....but do you think they go out there????? NO! Not unless I go with them and stay out there......if they catch me trying to sneak out they run back to their safe zone faster than I can get out the gate! I am having to mow the area because they just don't use it enough. Hubby calls them barn babies.......they had rather be in the area right outside their barn door or inside the barn........I am really thinking about on nice days just locking them out, I just feel like I'm being mean if I do so.......their barn is their safe place.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

They look great, congrats. That one old girl should hid those horns it is giving away her age. HEHE How about a nice sunda hat mom...lol rofl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice goats indeed...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all!

JD...Bootsie looks great in a Santa hat, her horns being so nice and straight hold it up very well!
Her last kid is Teddy...the roaned wether with Hank, I am so glad that his horns are curved back and not straight like hers cause he's a booger when it comes to food!

My main herd may not be the perfect well bred goaties that everyone strives for but these are my "originals" and even though I have Penny, who's lines are awesome with milkers, and I hope to build from her, my "originals" are here til I have to dig holes....my goats are very well loved and they know it


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)




----------

